# How do you bring baby to the mall?



## mennofied (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new mom of a 6 week old and in desperate need of some new jeans. I usually babywear but I'm not sure how to do that at the mall when trying on clothes will be an issue. We have a jogging stroller (babytrend expedition) that you put a car seat in but it seems so big to me. Do people really go shopping with a stroller? Are the stores in the mall big enough to navigate with a stroller? Do we have the wrong kind of stroller for shopping? Sorry to be so clueless! I guess I never paid attention to what other mothers were doing. Please help!


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

At that age I did really well with a snap-n-go at the mall. Ideally, she fell asleep in the car, I carefully snapped her into the stroller base, and shopped like a fiend until she woke up. I could usually even nurse her and hang out somewhere for a while after she woke up and do some more shopping after that, with her awake in the bucket seat and staring up at me. It's shopping with an older, mobile baby/toddler that becomes challenging! 

I was a babywearer too and didn't do a lot of stroller time, but shopping is one time where you really need it. You should be able to find a snap-n-go style stroller at your local thrift shop for cheap. Save the jogger for an older, more alert baby- and yeah, it's really probably too big for most stores anyway.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Clothes shopping was one of the few times I would take the pushchair shopping, I found no other way that I could try clothes on. There were a few places with narrow gape between the clothes racks that were a pain to get around, otherwise I found it Ok. Most places had a one larger changing room where I could fit with the pushchair, just make sure not to go at a really busy time.

I suppose you could leave the stroller outside with an assistant and just take the car seat part int he chagning room with you. I never used the car seat out of the car though so I don't know how easy that would be.

Another option might be to buy the clothes, try them on at home then return anythign that doesn't fit.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I think a lot of people do go shopping with a stroller. We didn't have a stroller when baby was that age, and now we have a small one so I'm not sure about navigating with the big ones. You could go with somebody and they could hold baby while you try on clothes, or maybe if you can get a large changing room you could put down a blanket and let baby have a bit of floor time while you try stuff on.


----------



## annaknitsspock (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried using a stroller at the mall a few times and I found that it often WAS too big to navigate through smaller stores (and I think if I had used my jogging stroller it would have been worse). Because of that I ended up feeling bulky and in the way and it kind of stressed me out. But I just have never loved strollers in general, so maybe other mamas have had a different experience.

What kind of carrier do you use? I know I definitely tried on pants with dd in the carrier.







If your lo is in sling up by your chest it shouldn't be a problem unless you want to try on shirts or something. If that won't work can someone go with you to hold baby while you try on clothes? If not, take the stroller and just be ready to have to squeeze in some places (although it shouldn't be a problem in the dressing rooms if you grab the handicapped one). Good luck!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Many many people do manage to shop (at malls and elsewhere) with strollers, but I think in general, it can be really tricky to navigate big strollers in shops.

At that at that age, one nice option is to babywear as normal but bring a friend along to hold the baby while you try things on. You get to see a friend, and you get to put pants on while not holding a baby. 

I've tried pants on while babywearing a small baby before and it is about as you would expect... doable but a real pain in the butt.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy*
> 
> Many many people do manage to shop (at malls and elsewhere) with strollers, but I think in general, it can be really tricky to navigate big strollers in shops.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Gracecody (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaughingHyena*
> 
> Another option might be to buy the clothes, try them on at home then return anythign that doesn't fit.


This is what I have done MANY times, esp at Target.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I've never owned a stroller but rarely clothes shop. When I did I either brought a friend, put baby on a blanket on the changeroom floor or even had a sales lady hold baby (obviously this is a personal comfort thing but people are always willing to hold babies).


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

If baby is in a sling then I can still try on jeans. If I want to try on shirts then baby goes on the floor on a blanket. Most of the time with a baby or any children, you aren't going for a marathon shopping trip anyway. It is more like buy the first things that fit so this has always worked!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes you can bring a stroller to the mall, though the larger the stroller the more of a pain it'll be to deal with. But you'll see tons of strollers there, of various sizes. It's easier with a sling but if you'll be trying clothes on maybe the stroller will be easier for that trip.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

The only problem with buying stuff and returning what doesn't fit is that then you have to go on another trip. And getting around to going places seems to be so much more of a production now with a baby. Used to be I'd go to different stores for deals or specific products... so much less now.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I did most of my pp clothes shopping at Target b/c I could put the bucket in the cart while I shopped. If I didn't need to try clothe son I'd babywear.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

I recently did this! At 8 weeks PP none of my clothes fit still, so I had to go buy new stuff. I just bought what I thought would fit and returned/exchanged things that didn't fit. I did bring a changing mat to lay her on in stores that have a bench to sit on in the dressing room, but never actually tried anything on. I also thought to bring my MIL to hand the baby to. If you have a travel system, you could use it, and detach the carseat to bring into the dressing room if the stroller won't fit. My daughter loved the shopping trip!


----------



## mennofied (Mar 27, 2012)

So it seems like going with a jogging stroller has mixed reviews. Ha! I guess I'll just have to try it and get back to you!


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honey693*
> 
> I did most of my pp clothes shopping at Target b/c I could put the bucket in the cart while I shopped. If I didn't need to try clothe son I'd babywear.


I did this, granted I just shopped for home stuff and didn't try on clothes, but I could definitely see this working. The larger dressing room would prob fit a cart...
Just be sure not to balance the carseat on the child seat in the cart since it makes the cart so top heavy and they tip over all the time.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with babywearing and either bringing a friend or laying a blanket on the floor of the changing room. Good luck, I know that shopping can be stressful when you are still only 6 weeks PP!


----------



## mennofied (Mar 27, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaydove*
> 
> I did this, granted I just shopped for home stuff and didn't try on clothes, but I could definitely see this working. The larger dressing room would prob fit a cart...
> Just be sure not to balance the carseat on the child seat in the cart since it makes the cart so top heavy and they tip over all the time.


You mean how it clicks in on the child seat rail and baby is facing you? That's what the clerks showed me to do! It's not safe?! How do you position the car seat?


----------



## 77sugaree (Jul 3, 2007)

I have tried on pants while babywearing.


----------



## kathydavid (Apr 4, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaughingHyena*
> 
> Another option might be to buy the clothes, try them on at home then return anythign that doesn't fit.


Or order it online and then return what doesn't fit.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

mennofied - I think it highly depends on the cart. This issue has been discussed & apparently carts have tipped over but I know the carts around here are a couple of different designs & I just make sure that it seems stable to me. There are some carts I won't put the bucket on but few stores have that style anymore (kind of a deep basket with a small child seat at the front). Some people will say that absolutely never to put a bucket on top but I think that is a little over the top.

fwiw - now that's it's warm I don't bother with the bucket anymore & just babywear - I just find it easier, but I seem to have babies who are not content to sit in the bucket.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mennofied*
> 
> You mean how it clicks in on the child seat rail and baby is facing you? That's what the clerks showed me to do! It's not safe?! How do you position the car seat?


Yeah, I've been told never to click or place a car seat onto a cart. The seat can fall off, or the cart can tip over. I remember this happening maybe a year ago to a mama on mothering. Her baby ended up in the hospital with a fractured skull, but luckily recovered fine. You can place the car seat all the way into the main part of the cart (which doesn't do much for you as you then have no room for groceries), wear the baby in a sling, or snap the car seat into a snap n go and use the stroller basket for shopping.

edited to add: you can find a rather heated but helpful discussion on this issue here: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/878348/car-seats-and-shopping-carts


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

My thoughts are that it changes the center of gravity which causes the whole cart to have a potential to tip over, so it doesn't matter that the carseat clips in.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> If baby is in a sling then I can still try on jeans. If I want to try on shirts then baby goes on the floor on a blanket. Most of the time with a baby or any children, you aren't going for a marathon shopping trip anyway. It is more like buy the first things that fit so this has always worked!












I don't really like shopping with friends... or shopping at all for that matter, but I certainly don't want to have to return anything, which just prolongs the unpleasant task of shopping, so I put Moo on the floor on my coat or on a blanket and that's that. Easy peasy,..

Incidentally, the very few times I've taken the stroller out, I've only used it as a shopping cart to carry bags or coats. I'm guessing I'll use it more when he gets older? I don't know...


----------



## mennofied (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies. I thought I would update on this. I love babywearing but my preference for big shopping trips now is the carseat in the cart. He falls asleep and I don't have to wake him up to move him around or worry about his sleepy bobble head. But I also found that Old Navy and Target have carts with a baby seat and large fitting rooms for bringing the whole shabang into the room. I also discovered that postpartum bodies change very quickly so I recommend skirts. At least with a skirt I'm not constantly pulling up my drawers. I do wish they had pockets though.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Glad you found a solution OP. This thread made me giggle, i didn't have the time/space/money to shop before DD1 was about 3 months old, and by then i'd had to pee SO many times with her in the wrap that i could absolutely try on jeans while wearing her!  After i had DD2 i made OH come and hold her while i tried stuff on, and when i have #3 next year...no idea but it's due January so hopefully i'll be fine slobbing about in whatever i won, however poorly it fits, for a few months at least...


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mennofied*
> 
> I also discovered that postpartum bodies change very quickly so I recommend skirts. At least with a skirt I'm not constantly pulling up my drawers. I do wish they had pockets though.


Yes! I'm so sick of trying to hike up my jeans, that I just live in skirts, dresses and yoga pants now....


----------

